# Revision of patellar button



## raidaste (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm having trouble with finding a procedure code for replacing a failed patellar button on a knee prosthesis. Both tibial and femoral components were normal and left completely alone. The button was removed with a small osteotome and high speed bur. Button was replaced with cement. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ddupps (Mar 23, 2016)

Did you ever find an answer to this?


----------



## raidaste (Apr 13, 2016)

No I didn't. Don't remember what I ended up doing either, but I'm sure another will occur so I will get to do it all over again.


----------



## shecodes (Apr 14, 2016)

I feel this would be best coded with 27486.

A total knee arthroplasty consists of 3 components: femoral, tibial and patellar.

27486 is for the revision of 1 component only.


----------

